# Mummy with new hobby with kids



## klo (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi All, I am Klo, newbie with new hobby with my kids for educational purpose, journey to learn more. Looking forwards for more reading up and guidance !


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello Klo and welcome to the forum






Have you got any mantids at the moment? If not this might help...

*Where to buy*

To start with you can buy mantids from the classified section (see the feedback section about the sellers too). Of course there are many great sites to buy mantids and related goods from online such as BugsInCyberspace and MantisPlace are the most common and recommended for mantis themselves.

*Beginner mantis species*

Ghosts (Phyllocrania paradoxa) are great and tame easily, and have a very exotic look but are a very hardy species - recommended for beginners too. Chinese mantids (Tenodera sinensis) are a great option as they are a naturalized species so can be captured in the wild - I can collect over a hundred locally in a few weeks here. The Chinese mantids also grow large at about 4", which means they also are hungry pigs.  

One of my favorites has to be Carolina mantids (Stagmomantis carolina) as they are a native species, and extra nymphs from a ooth can be released (again this is another species that can be found wild locally). They seem to have individual attitudes/traits, take to handling and various feeders well, etc. Likely though I have a soft spot for them as I got started in the hobby rescuing my first mantid from a winter freeze while at work. They do require a bit more care, but if you can mange humidity and feeding properly, I doubt you'll have problems with the species as it was my first.

Some great beginner mantid species though are Flower mantis (Creobroter sp.), Giant shield/hooded mantis (Rhombodera sp.), African mantis (Sphodromantis lineola), Budwing mantis (Parasphendale affinis or Parasphendale argrionina), Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis), Double shield mantids (Pnigomantis medioconstricta), Ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa), Giant Asian mantis (Hierodula membranacea), and Griffin mantis (Polyspilota griffinii). Although some are not necessary listed as typical beginner species, they are all hardy, and seem to do fine even with beginners.

Have fun searching and getting started.


----------



## klo (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations ! I have got stick insects but not yet mantis , guess will be interesting !


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 4, 2017)

@klo Your welcome, and have fun finding a new pet.  

I see your not in the US, so that opens up many species we do not have, including your Phasmids. I wish you well in finding suppliers, which though can be more difficult.


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome! Mantises are a great way to get kids started with the responsibilities of taking care of pets, and very interesting for kids to watch and learn about them as well!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome. Its always great to see a mother that helps kids get into the "creepy crawlies" rather then hinders. I hope you all have awesome mantis adventures!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome!  Yes, I think it's awesome to teach about and expose youngsters to animal/insect species they normally wouldn't encounter and/or possibly might have negative misconceptions about.  You might consider doing a presentation/s about mantises at school.  I contacted my son's science teacher... which led to a day of presentations (show and tell) for each of the science classes.  It went over really well and I had several students comment later that it helped pique their interest in insects.  

Anyway kudos for choosing a great hobby to share with your kids!


----------



## Serle (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello  klo , kids always ask the questions adults want to ask . Have fun... S


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Sure nice to see parents working with their kids .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome Klo


----------



## JoJo76 (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome ^_^


----------

